

Ask HN: What are you hacking on? - c_t_montgomery

I just wanted to start some discussion and see what people are hacking on the side nowadays.<p>On that note, I'm in SF for the semester and would love to hack on something if you're looking to pair program. I like Javascript, Ruby, and front-end stuff. Email's in the profile...
======
anujkk
I'm working on a python application that analyze the market feeling about a
particular stock. I'm looking forward to open source after the basic part is
done.

1)It finds and prepares database of tweets about public companies by searching
tweets containing Company's name or ticker symbol.

2)Tags them as positive, negative or neutral comment.

3)Prepare a report depicting market sentiments about a particular stock over a
period of time.

4)Compare it with how stock is actually doing in that time period and after
that.

It is an experimental project to check if we can predict how the stock will
fare by measuring the market sentiments toward it and if it is reliable or
not.

~~~
mikecsh
Interesting - how are you doing the sentiment analysis?

~~~
anujkk
1)First few (say 1k or as many one wants) will be done by manually tagging the
tweets as +ve, -ve or neutral, through a web or command line interface.

2)Then, I will use Google Prediction API.

3)Based on this data we can get a graph depicting the rise and fall of overall
sentiment for a particular stock over a period of time.

------
yolesaber
I finally got my webcam to work on Windows with Processing (java variant used
for image...processing. worst name ever) so I'm gonna build a "security cam"
application for my room. Simple enough - constantly refresh the cam feed,
check for significant changes in the image. I think I might try and add facial
recognition for people who live in my house so if the camera catches them a
script will send them an email or text saying "Stay out of my stuff!"

~~~
anujkk
Lol. That's nice. How are you gonna do face recognition?

Using this - <http://developers.face.com/>

??

